# Inverter for hair straighteners...........



## rexos

I`m back here ladies and gentlemen on this serious subject of providing power for my wifes `equipment` when we are without hook-up on a site.
We, sorry, my wife, has 40watt straighteners which wont work on a 150watt (cheapo, from Tesco,) inverter.
Does anyone know the minimum rating suitable for us, sorry, her please?
Thanks
Rex and Denise


----------



## teemyob

*Inverter*

Hello,

Some expert will be along soon.

All I can tell you is that our 1kW inverter states "not suitable for heating appliances". Okay we use it for the 800w toaster from time-to-time but I can warn you that, 35w hair irons overheated and singed our Daughter's Hair!.

Trev


----------



## DABurleigh

Rex and Denise,

I presume the advice you got last time didn't solve the problem. It indicated it was little to do with power but almost certainly the quality of output of the inverter. Was that not it then, or do you want a re-run of the same thread? 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-290359.html#290359

Dave


----------



## peejay

Certainly no expert (no2 crop) but perhaps Denise needs some gas....

>Ebay Gas Hair Thingies<

pete


----------



## marionandrob

Ditch the electric hair straighteners and get a set of gas powered ones!
I use these
http://www.justbeautifully.co.uk/ba...ramic-thermacell-hair-straighteners-2581u.php

Much cheaper than an inverter 

Marion


----------



## ovalball

Don't think its to do with the quality of the inverter.In our last van i fitted a 2KW top of the range inverter which ran the wifes hair dryer but for some reason would not work on the straightners.


----------



## Sonesta

I too use GHD hair straightness in our MH and we have a 2kw pure sine wave inverter fitted and thankfully, I have never encountered a power problem when using my straightners through our inverter. We do have an onboard Gasperini generator fitted, for times when we are not hooked up, which will automatically strike up if the battery level drops below 12 volts. However, as yet, the Gasperini has never needed to switch iself on whilst my straightners have been in use. The same applies to my mains powered hairdryer too!

I hope this helps?

Sue


----------



## georgiemac

:roll: can't get my GHD's to work even from the gennie - must be doing something wrong - I have tried babyliss gas straighteners - useless, end up looking like the wild woman from Borneo (am I allowed to say that?)


----------



## Stanner

Buy a wig?


----------



## Sonesta

georgiemac said:


> :roll: can't get my GHD's to work even from the gennie - must be doing something wrong - I have tried babyliss gas straighteners - useless, end up looking like the wild woman from Borneo (am I allowed to say that?)


That seems odd georgiemac, as like I say I have no problems with my GHD's working properly through our 2kw inverter. Ours is a pure sine wave inverter, so whether that makes any difference I don't honestly know. In our previous motorhome we used a honda EU20i generator when attending rallies or wildcamping and my GHD's worked fine with that also. Do your straightners work ok when on mains hook up or at home? I am no expert but maybe someone who is, may be able to advise you why mine work ok and yours don't!

I know how you feel though and I would be lost without mine and I agree those gas ones are a total waste of time!

Good luck.

Sue



Stanner said:


> Buy a wig?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jezport

GHDs can be damaged on modified sinewave inverters however my daughter uses some cheapo ones on our 1000w modified sinewave inverter.

We saw quite a few 12v straightners at the Newark show at £12 to £15


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

why do women want to straighten their hair.

Dave p


----------

